# Bilder vom Hintergrund freistellen



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

Hola,

habe festgestellt, dass sich Fotos (z.B. eine Frau mit langen wehenden Haaren - im Hintergrund z.B. das Meer  oder egal was) mit dem Photoshop Filter extrahieren ziemlich locker freistellen lassen (vorausgesetzt, die Farbunterschiede von Vorder- zu Hintergrund sind ziemlich groß und man hat ein hochauflösendes Bild, welches man anschliessend fürs Web runterrechnet, dann fallen kleine Fehler net so auf).

Frage, gibt es da bessere Möglichkeiten, hab da von einer best. Corelsoftware gehört, will mir aber keine neue Software zulegen, sondern einfach bei Photoshop bleiben.

Hat jemand nen Tip?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Fey (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Das-Em,

Photoshop bietet zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, Objekte und Personen vom Hintergrund freizustellen. Welche Möglichkeit am Besten geeignet ist, ist von Bild zu Bild unterschiedlich.

1) Extrahieren - Wie du ja auch schon gesagt hat, kann man mit dieser Funktion, einem ruhigen Händchen und ein wenig Nacharbeit ganz gute Ergebnisse bei filigranen Objekten erzielen

2) Mit Pfad freistellen - Hier ist auch Geduld gefragt, denn wenn man noch nicht so die Übung mit dem Umgang mit Pfaden hat, können die Ergebnisse ziemlich frustrierend sein. Hat man den Umgang einmal verinnerlicht ist es aber eine sehr gute Möglichkeit

3) Das Magnet-Lasso - Nur geeignet, wenn sich das freizustellende Objekt stark vom Hintergrund abhebt. Hier ist aber meistens auch Nacharbeit nötig.

4) Zauberstab - Sauber getrennter Hintergrund ohne viel SchnickSchnack lässt sich auch mit dem Zauberstab-Tool gut entfernen.

5) Maskierungsmodus - Im Maskierungsmodus malt man die Teile, die erhalten bleiben sollen einfach mit einer Werkzeugspitze aus. Hinterher wieder in den normalen Modus wechseln und Entf drücke.

Ich persönlich arbeite am liebsten mit den Pfaden und dem Maskierungsmodus. Aber jeder muss seine persönlichen Favoriten herausfinden. Anschauen sollte man sie sich aber alle mal und schauen, wie sie funktionieren.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich danke Dir!

Hast Du schonmal etwas von diesem Corelprogramm gehört? Es heisst KnockOut und ich habe gerade gelesen, dass es nur 67 Euro kostet, also doch net ganz so teuer, dass soll das absolute Überprogramm zum Freistellen sein.

Ich glaub ich geh mal ins Vektorforum, danke aber trotzdem nochmal


----------



## da_Dj (17. Dezember 2003)

JA wie Fey sagte, gibt es mehrer Möglichkeiten, jedoch ist die Arbeit mit Maskierungsmodus/Pfaden doch mit am besten. Wer unbedingt Extrahieren will, kann ja auch mit dem Protokollpinsel (da ja oft auch fälschlicherweise extrahiert wurde) noch einiges machen. Das Programm von Corel, habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber es soll erstaunlich gut sein, aber ob es sich lohnt dafür wieder knapp 70€ auszugeben, wenn man mit Photoshop und ein bisschen Handarbeit zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kommt? Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das Programm dann auch alles wirklich perfekt rausnimmt und man dann die profesionellen Möglichkeiten hat, da noch nach zuarbeiten.


----------



## Das-Em (18. Dezember 2003)

Hab gelesen, dass das Programm kompatibel zu Photoshop sein soll, was mich sehr wundert, da es ja rein gar nichts mit der Adobe Gruppe zu tun hat, werd mich mal durchgoogeln, wie so die Meinungen darüber sind.

Danke.


----------



## piceditor (18. Dezember 2003)

Mit "Knock out " kommst du zu ganz guten Ergebnissen, es ist auch mit PS kompatibel (Plugin). Ich würde aber immer noch die Pfadvariante vorziehen, da Du es besser kontrollieren kannst, auch wenns mehr Arbeit ist, es übt ungemein.


----------



## Das-Em (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich frag meinen Chef einfach mal, ob er KnockOut nich mal besorgen will, schliesslich soll ich ja für ihn ja auch Bilder mit Menschen drauf freistellen, und ich sehe nur Haare  .


----------



## da_Dj (18. Dezember 2003)

Entweder ist dein Chef reich oder er heisst in Wirklichkeit "Warezszene"  Also ich würd' haue kriegen wenn ich wegen jedem Dreck fragen würde, ob man nicht was neues kaufen könnte . Ausserdem ist es einfach nur Geldverschwendung, wenn du nicht grad 500 wirklich komplizierte Fotos freistellen sollst. Bevor ich da nochmal extra in Laden renne oder mir das bestelle und auf das Prog warte, hab ich die Bilder auch mit Photoshop freigestellt.


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Also mit Warez hat mein Chef nix am Hut, aber muss man für ein 65 Euro Investition wirklich reich sein? Also als Chef? Kann er doch eh absetzen und diese Investition lohnt sich wirklich, sind zwar keine 500 komplizierten Fotos aber immerhin 498 (Scherz) aber schon reichlich.

So long


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Knock Out für den Besitzer von Photoshop so
überflüssig wie ein Kropf... aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

mfg Mythos00knockout


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

@mythos

Denn gib mir nen Tipp, wie ich tausende wehende Haare am schnellsten freigestellt bekomme?


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

Tja - da ist immer noch gute alte Handarbeit gefragt, einen speziellen Tipp kann
ich Dir da nicht geben, außer das Du durch Kombination von verschiedenen
Freistellungstechniken immer das beste Ergebnis erzielst, Da die
einzusetzenden Techniken aber von Bild zu Bild anders ausfallen gibt es leider
kein Patentrezept, und auch wenn Du Dir „Knock Out“ mal genauer betrachtest so
wirst Du schnell feststellen, dass dieses Programm auch nur mit Wasser kocht 
und Du so oder so um die Handarbeit nicht herumkommen wirst...

Just my 2 cent - Mythos


----------



## da_Dj (19. Dezember 2003)

Eben, auch das beste Programm kann nur bestimmte Bildwerte [Kontraste etc.] intpretieren und auf deren Basis entfernen oder nicht. Das Programm, so gut es auch ist, weiss leider nicht wo wirklich Haare sind. D.h. bei komplexen Bildern, bei denen die Haare dem Hintergrund stark gleichen [Blond auf Gelb usw.] kann auch das beste Programme oft nicht das bieten, was du selbst machen könntest.


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Danke euch, ich werd wohl bei Photoshop bleiben und die beste Methode versuchen rauszufinden.

Gruß Em


----------

